# Cooking Shows



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Was just wondering if anyone else enjoyed watching cooking shows. I'm a big fan of Alton Brown's "Good Eats" and of Emiril Lagasse. I really like "Everyday Italian", but that's just because I like looking at Giada De Laurentiis. Anyone else have a favorite?


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

You already covered my fav's. Sometimes they're the best thing on. Grew up on J Child.


----------



## UP IN SMOKE (May 12, 2005)

30 minute meals. I like Rachael.


----------



## UP IN SMOKE (May 12, 2005)

Oh yeah and Bobby flay. Guy works magic in the kitchen/grill.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

UP IN SMOKE said:


> 30 minute meals. I like Rachael.


my four year old is in love w/her


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I like Emiril. BAM!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I remember the Galloping Goof Ball..


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

UP IN SMOKE said:


> 30 minute meals. I like Rachael.


Can't stand her - she's such a cheeseball.

I like watching them but find that if I watch any particular one of them too often, I get really sick of them.
Oh, no one has mentioned Iron Chef


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

I Love "Good Eats" Alton Brown rocks!

but........

_*IRON CHEF RULES!!!!!*_​


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

"両刀遣いすいなひと"

translation: tastes like a horse's ass .... what were you thinking Kenji-san?


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> "?????????"
> 
> translation: tastes like a horse's ass .... what were you thinking Kenji-san?


I always like when the actress says "It feels so good on my tongue!"


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

I love cooking shows. I am mesmerized by them.

I used to like the Frugal Gourmet until he was found to be a kid toucher.

I kinda like Malto Mario. He disturbs me when he get all red and sweaty but its still a good watch.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

catfishm2 said:


> Was just wondering if anyone else enjoyed watching cooking shows. I'm a big fan of Alton Brown's "Good Eats" and of Emiril Lagasse. I really like "Everyday Italian", but that's just because I like looking at Giada De Laurentiis. Anyone else have a favorite?


I really like Everyday Italian. I just can't concentrate on the show or the recipes if you know what I'm getting at


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

LeafHog said:


> my four year old is in love w/her


He's not the only one!!! I'd push my wife out of the way to get to Rachel!

The wife and I love Alton's show. The show is kinda stupid, but it's amazing what you'll learn from it. Used to be into Emeril, but it's kinda old now. We also like Paula Dean's show. Gotta love food that can give ya a heart-attack! mmmmm

Mel


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2005)

Touched on most of them I like. Used to love the old Justin Wilson shows on PBS, but then, I always am a sucker for anything involving seafood!


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

Iron chef rules!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

catfishm2 said:


> Was just wondering if anyone else enjoyed watching cooking shows. I'm a big fan of Alton Brown's "Good Eats" and of Emiril Lagasse. I really like "Everyday Italian", *but that's just because I like looking at Giada De Laurentiis*. Anyone else have a favorite?


Amen brother!!!


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

love Alton Brown, took over for David Rosengartens Taste as the informative show to go to, spend much time watchin food tv and the discovery channel shows (epicurious, great chefs) and rarely public television, they seem to have lost the cooking show lineup they had. And of course, Iron Chef is the bomb lol, I have dang near every episode food network has ever aired on tape.


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

UP IN SMOKE said:


> 30 minute meals. I like Rachael.


Now thats "Good Eats" !!! :r


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

And she cooks Italian!!!


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

(909) said:


> And she cooks Italian!!!


Does it really matter?? :r


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

MocoBird said:


> Does it really matter?? :r


Gary, as much as I love Sausage and Peppers, Gnocchi w/red sauce and Spaghetti with Garlic and Olive Oil???

Absolutely!!!


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

(909) said:


> Gnocchi w/red sauce and Spaghetti with Garlic and Olive Oil???


We are talking about on her, not on the dinner table, Right? :r


----------



## Quixote (Oct 27, 2003)

There used to be a PBS show called "Cooking Cheap," produced out of the Roanoke, Va. PBS station. The two guys on there were a riot, though I think the tall big one died a few years back. Haven't seen them in several years.

It was the only cooking show where they would actually admit it if what they'd cooked on the set tasted like crap. 


-Q


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

(909) said:


> And she cooks Italian!!!


Oh Yeah!!!!


----------



## Trooper27 (Apr 6, 2005)

I like Iron Chef...both the Japanees and the american version. I also like Good Deal with Dave Lieberman. I watch Emeril every now and again.

Trooper


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

floydp said:


> I remember the Galloping Goof Ball..


Graham Kerr was a hoot. Quite drunk most of the time too.

Justin Wilson used to be kinda fun, but he's gotta be passed on by now.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

kansashat said:


> Graham Kerr was a hoot. Quite drunk most of the time too.
> 
> Justin Wilson used to be kinda fun, but he's gotta be passed on by now.


You Mr. Hat have won the 64,000 dollar question, ahem I seem to be a bit short at the moment(questionable cigar purchases from the devil of late) so I'll just have to come up with some other equal or lesser(much less) valued prize in its place... :al think I'll join Graham..


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

mmblz said:


> Can't stand her - she's such a cheeseball.
> 
> I like watching them but find that if I watch any particular one of them too often, I get really sick of them.
> Oh, no one has mentioned Iron Chef


Iron Chef is my fave! I watch that show pretty regularly, as it cracks me up. Iron Chef America is actually pretty good, but has nowhere near the camp value of the original.

Rachel Ray makes me want to punch things. I like the one that's on PBS, Cookin' in Brooklyn, and I also watch Everyday Italian because I, too, think Giada's mad hot lookin'. However, I hate her over annunciation of "common" Italian word (ie; Mozzarella becomes MOOOOOOZAAAAAARELLLRRRRRRRRLLLLRAAAAAAAAA) :c


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Rachel is just a little to chipper for me. Easy on the eyes though.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

catfishm2 said:


> Rachel is just a little to chipper for me. Easy on the eyes though.


Its like CMT Mark, use the mute button and just enjoy the eye candy..


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

She creeps me out... have you ever looked at her hands? She's got man-hands - now Rachel... I have loved watching her blossom from the cute(if a *bit* chunky) bud into the beautiful shapely blossom she is now!


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

Nooner said:


> now Rachel... I have loved watching her blossom from the cute(if a *bit* chunky) bud into the beautiful shapely blossom she is now!


I just can't get pass her mouth. Look close.....it looks like the Joker's from Batman.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Did any of you Rachel fans see her spread in FHM magazine? I found the pics kinda...creepy...but I think that's just 'cause she annoys me!!








Supposedly, she doesn't want these pics floating out there anymore as she is now something of a "role model", so FHM took them down from there site (there's still a link that says Rachel Ray, but it goes nowhere).


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

All I can say is, I'm glad thats not a banana!!


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

Yeah, I loved those pics! I found them a couple of weeks ago. What can I say? I love small boobs and big butt, so she's my kinda gal! 

Mel


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

OK OK.... I can get pass the mouth looking like the Joker's from Batman now!
THX"S Horrorview!!!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

She's cute, but just too chirpy. Still, she's got a pretty smokin' lil' body there.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

horrorview said:


> Did any of you Rachel fans see her spread in FHM magazine? I found the pics kinda...creepy...but I think that's just 'cause she annoys me!!
> 
> Supposedly, she doesn't want these pics floating out there anymore as she is now something of a "role model", so FHM took them down from there site (there's still a link that says Rachel Ray, but it goes nowhere).


I never had anybody cook a turkey for me dressed like that.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I liked Harmony on the The Next Food Network Star...
http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/show_nf_vote/text/0,,FOOD_20356_32081,00.html


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Nooner said:


> She creeps me out... have you ever looked at her hands? She's got man-hands - now Rachel... I have loved watching her blossom from the cute(if a *bit* chunky) bud into the beautiful shapely blossom she is now!


She has hands?!


----------



## Jorgy (Mar 24, 2003)

Good post, I wish I saw it sooner

You guy's all missed the best show. The best cooking show was the two fat ladies. Nothing hotter than two old fat ladies riding around on a motor bike with side car and cooking greasy heart attack special english food. Now that's a cooking show. Now if I could only get past the fact that they had more hair on their face than I had.

My favorite show hasn't been mentioned either. Licence to Grill with Rob Rainford is great. Perfect guy food for back yard barbecues. As for the girls I alway's liked Giada De Laurentiis until I saw the pictures of the new and improved Rachel Ray. Very hot!!! Now if she would only dress like that for her show I'd start watching it.

Jorgy


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Jamie Oliver has had some good cooking shows. Not as easy on the eyes as that Rachel woman though. hehe


----------



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm with hat I used to like Justin Wilson...I liked his jokes. and there was a show on Food Network a few years ago called "Two Fat Ladies" which doesn't air any more I guess because one of them passed away. They cooked alot of authentic English dishes ( my favorite was "Bubble and Squeak")and rode around the English countryside on a Triumph(I think) motorcycle with a side car. The one that died was always talking about drinking Boodles Gin 
:al


----------

